# Parley's Creek, Mtn. Dell Creek, Little Dell



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Decided to drop my twin off at Little Dell while I explored a new place. The day started at 1:30pm.

Parley's Creek - Having never fished this creek I started at SR 65 and fished right away. I carried on for 2 hours approaching every "fishy" spot I could see. I started out with a blue fox silver spinner in size #0, and then tried my 1st ever marabou jigs on a river. They were Tube Dude's creations in Black sparkles, and a Brown sparkly. No signs of life and no bites! Oh well the city water guy told me to not give up and that there are big cutts in there. Too bad it closes on an 1st. Don't wear shorts there. The thorns and burrs are TERRIBLE!

Mountain Dell Creek - I drove up to Little Dell and immediatly went to the inlet. I tried every hole and at the beaver dam I got a decent hit and 2 casts later I fought the cutty but he got off. I was using a Blue Fox Gold spinner in size #1. My favorite creek now closes as well on Jan 1st. So much for the brookie hunt up there (lost a good one out of all the attempts). See ya on the 2nd saturday of July Mtn. Dell Creek!

Little Dell - The ice has all crashed into the inlet thanks to the wind and warm weather. Well there went my spot. There was a tiny spot to cast into and I pulled a 18 incher out of it. I joined my twin on the south side and got 3 more cutts. My twin got 5 cutts. I was using a gold kastmaster and my twin was using a rapala cracklin rap in glass ghost color.

My twin's cutty









My cutty from the inlet









My 2nd cutty of the day









The sunset at Little Dell


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Man, I'm glad someone got a good shot of tonight's incredible sunset. Nice work.

Too bad you never ended up with a brookie.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

LOAH said:


> Too bad you never ended up with a brookie.


Hoping to change that tomorrow :O--O: . With all the work we have put in to finding them it will make the catching of one just all the more sweeter.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

Wonder if the warm temps had something to do with the lack of action up there? I was amazed to see mosquitoes buzzing around. Last night I found my 1st mosquito bite in months on my leg. Even near sunset there were hardly any boils. Think that will be my last trip to LD for awhile. Bring on the ice!


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

Forgot to mention....those "sure set" hooks on the rapala worked GREAT. Hooked them everytime!

The Sure Set Hook









The "glass ghost" cracklin rapala


----------

